# Beautiful kitten from unknown breed



## Nazda (Mar 14, 2020)

Hi guys, I am new here and this will be my first post. I have mrt a cat, but I just can not find out the breed of it. It is a white cat, white light grey spots on its ears and paws. It also has bit of blueish eyes. 
It does not seem to match ragdoll or birman kittens.

Any ideas from cat experts?


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

Sorry I can’t help with breed etc, but he is just gorgeous whatever he is.


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

He is definitely crossed with something, the markings/colouring indicate he is a Blue Point.

One or tbe other of his Parents may have been Siamese, Ragdoll, Birman etc

without papers he is a Domestic Short Hair

exceptionally pretty kitten - enjoy him for the perfect little kitten he is

where did you get him from?


----------

